# What size staples should I use to install vapour barrier?



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

I will be attaching it to wood 2x4s. I bought 1/2" T50 staples, I was wondering should I have went with 3/8" staples or does it not make a difference?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Even 1/4" would have been fine. Load up some of the 1/2" and see how easy they go into your 2x4's. It's a pain to have to go over them after and knock them down with a hammer.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I use 3/8, they seat better, and don't seem to jam up as often 1/2


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

Do contractors normally use 1/4" or 3/8" or 1/2" or something else? Which size is the ideal size for stapling vapour barrier?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I normally use 3/8" as I am using a pneumatic stapler. When I was using a T-50 I used 1/4".

It does not matter. Where is it going to go after the drywall is installed?


----------



## neonred (Mar 10, 2021)

ghary said:


> I will be attaching it to wood 2x4s. I bought 1/2" T50 staples, I was wondering should I have went with 3/8" staples or does it not make a difference?


T50 basically means heavy duty thus referring to thicker guage than anything else, the other number refers to plunge depth thus holding power. I found a nice picture









The only thing I forgot to mention is seating. Depending on your staple gun, your handling of it, the material you are stapling, it's thickness and the depth of the staple...the staple may or may not be flush with the material. The picture above does not take that into consideration. Thus the people suggesting 3/8 are primarily saying there is minimal seating issue. However, to be more scientific if you will, whenever you start with a new vapor sheet(ideally you use 1 continuous sheet) you should use 9/16 to anchor it, then 3/8 or1/2 depending on the gun and user. If you are not using the tool to its full potential likely 3\8 will be the way to go.

Finally, all things considered, you should be putting the fewest staples possible, which suggests you should use 9\16. Whether you are putting drywall or osb over top i.e., in the garage, along the 4 foot edge you are putting two screws 1 1/2 offset from the edge, and one in the middle, if its drywall you do this for every stud along the 8 feet length, if its osb you do this for the ends of the 8 feet length, and a screw just in the middle of the other studs. Make sure you install from the bottom so that the ground supports the load of each sitting sheet. Let the ground and vapor barrier do their jobs.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a 6 year old thread.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Even 11 years old, no way in hell you use 9/16” staples with a manual stapler to staple plastic sheeting to wood. Just sayin.....


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Hammer-tacker ...


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hammer tracker still manual. You are stapling like 6 mil poly.....at the heaviest. Anything over 3/8” is bullshit...and will do no more thian the shorter one.


----------

